# Funny story about coursework submission!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Remember yesterday i was in the process of typing up my essay, and i posted half of it on another thread. Well, shortly after that (i was tlaking to Sparkle online).I was 2000 words into typing up my essay, then, out of the blue the POWER ALL GOT CUT OFF! Not just on my college, but all three colleges across campus!Every degree students worst nightmare- losing 2000 words of an assignment the night before its due in! NIGHTMARE!I was sitting in my room shouting obscenities, like "Oh poo!" At the computer- my flatmate runs in (she was aware i was quite far into typing). She yelled, quickly, back it up! I was far too distressed about the possibility of losing everything to do anthing until she slapped me and saved it for me! lol.







Thus the end of the story is a happy one. The college was in darkness for about 30 minues. It was VERY dark and eery. All the Alarms went off though because they got cofused not having electricity. Lucky we had emergency lighting. I managed to find my candle just in time.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Funny!? I'm glad you've got a good sense of humour! That has got to be one of those moments when you just thank everyone and anyone if you save....or threaten to kill every breathing thing around you if you lose everything! I think since the last time that happened to me I changed my auto save thingy (computer whizz I am not) to about 3 minutes! Glad it all worked out fine!







xxx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)




----------

